#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ISO collection

## popov_al

Hello!

from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


You can download magnet-URL with ISO (number from 1 to 5000)See More: ISO collection

----------


## sharklasers1

How can we download them? I saw only lists. Could you please help?

----------


## popov_al

> How can we download them? I saw only lists. Could you please help?



search word "t o r r e n t"  on site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Smile:

----------


## popov_al

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] append magnet with ISO (number 25001 - 3000)

----------


## popov_al

both magnet-url upgraded

----------


## popov_al

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgraded magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000 and ISO 25001-30000

----------


## popov_al

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgraded magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000

----------


## madhavan

Dear All,

Could Some body upload the following standards 

BS EN 15614, EN 287, EN ISO 9606, BS 4872 EN 13480, EN 13445, BS 4515, EN 1011, BS5400, DIN 6700


Thanks in advance

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgraded magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new upgrade magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgraded magnet-URL with ISO 1 - 5000

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new upgrade magnet-URL with ISO 25001-30000 on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



new upgrade magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000 on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ISO collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

new upgrade magnet-URL with ISO 1-5000 on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rize1159

PLease notethat these magnets are not working. This is just clicking site

----------


## popov_al

> PLease notethat these magnets are not working. This is just clicking site



all magnet-URL - working

----------


## rize1159

Can you post one URL here

----------


## popov_al

> Can you post one URL here



magnet-URL change (upgrade) monthly|weekly - please goto to site

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgrade magnet-URL  with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## rize1159

Thank you got it

----------


## rize1159

Can you post ASHRAE and ANSI collection

----------


## santoxi

> Hello!
> 
> on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgrade magnet-URL  with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*



Dear all, please see in quote message the right link for download        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Dear Popov, please share the link with snips_magnet etc etc of   snti website.

----------


## popov_al

> Dear all, please see in quote message the right link for download        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Dear Popov, please share the link with snips_magnet etc etc of   snti website.



I no have link (no share) - have only magnet-URL (use t o r r e n t)

----------


## BMQR

I need iso/iec 20000-1: 2018 standard, Kindly send the link to download it. Thanks.

----------


## BMQR

I need ISO/IEC 20000-1:2018 standard. kindly send the link to download

See More: ISO collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1-5000*

----------


## BMQR

Iso 15000 to 25000 standards missing.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## carlucido

Hi
There will be some ******* to download ISO from 5001-25000...?
If so, please share many thanks.

----------


## carlucido

Hi
There will be some link magnet to download ISO from 5001-25000...?
If so, please share many thanks.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*See More: ISO collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## cmt

Is there anyone have the following standards:

ISO 7500-1:2018
ISO/TR 9769:2018
ISO/TR 10400:2018


Thanks to all

Best Regards

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## CChris

Hello all members. Is there a section of ISO standards that shares the standards for ISO/TC 274 Light and lighting? Or can someone share these standards? I would really appreciate it, ty.

ISO 8995-1:2002
Lighting of work places  Part 1: Indoor

ISO 8995-1:2002/COR 1:2005
Lighting of work places  Part 1: Indoor  Technical Corrigendum 1

ISO/CIE 8995-3:2018
Lighting of work places  Part 3: Lighting requirements for safety and security of outdoor work places

ISO 10916:2014
Calculation of the impact of daylight utilization on the net and final energy demand for lighting

ISO/CIE 20086:2019
Light and lighting  Energy performance of lighting in buildings

ISO/CIE TS 22012:2019
Light and lighting  Maintenance factor determination  Way of working

ISO 30061:2007
Emergency lighting

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## jurus

sorry can you  explane me how to open this...print screen

----------


## jurus

are this lincs some *******s lincs?

----------


## popov_al

> sorry can you  explane me how to open this...print screen



Hello!

if you use any t_orr_en_t program
then type enter to needed magnet-URL and your browser run t_orr_en_t program and start download

else - install t_orr_en_t program

----------


## jurus

spasiba tovarish popov

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## jurus

Spasiba

See More: ISO collection

----------


## maskapav

Hi,
Thanks for the add to the group.
Been trying to download ISO1-5000 specifically for ISO 2904:2020. It has no source 
Getting following message
Downloading From :magnet:?xt=urn:btih:JPVNZLBANMVO4DJJMEQXEXTG6J5NC  DAY
Searching...
Metadata download created
Trying secondary lookup service
Secondary lookup failed: no sources found
Found 0
Error :  no sources found for *******
Can you please email it to maskapav@gmail.com ?

Thanks in advance for your effort

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## saw2up

Why only ISO 0-5000 and 25000-3000?

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## parallax1957

Hello,

I have set you money for the CSA O86. Please send me the link for download.

----------


## parallax1957

Thank you for the transfer. Good deal.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!



on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*See More: ISO collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## silloexpress

Pl. let me know, how one can download?

Regards,

Sillo

----------


## popov_al

> Pl. let me know, how one can download?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sillo



if You use any t_o_r_r_e_n_t-program
then
  type enter to needed magnet-URL and Your browser call this program and start download
else
  install any t_o_r_r_e_n_t-program (best - u_t_o_r_r_e_n_t)

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## krprem.rajkumar

Friend, Can you please share the u******* link.

----------


## popov_al

> Friend, Can you please share the u******* link.



Hello!

open **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
open page with free...
type to needed magnet-URL and your browser open t_o_r_r_e_n_t and start download

----------


## cdraj99

Hi

Can someone please share the following codes ?

ISO 19901-2 2022
ISO 19901-5 2021
ISO 19901-7 2013
ISO 19901-8 2014

Thanks in advance

----------


## gs153

please upload ISO 19277-2018 : Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries  Qualification testing. 


thanksSee More: ISO collection

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## oktaynugu

u_t_o_r_r_e_n_t is not downloading.
download list totaly empty

----------


## popov_al

> u_t_o_r_r_e_n_t is not downloading.
> download list totaly empty



all work 24h/7day/week

open site
type enter to string with needed magnet-URL and
Your browser start download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 1 - ISO 5000*

----------


## ankur2061

I am looking for ISO 22734:2019. Please if anybody has it, kindly share it.

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *ISO 25001 - ISO 30000*

----------

